# just saying hi...



## KAMELTOE81 (Jul 31, 2006)

Whats up guys, just signed up here because my brother is a masscop.


----------



## KAMELTOE81 (Jul 31, 2006)

where do i go to play the arcade games?


----------



## KAMELTOE81 (Jul 31, 2006)

nevermind, i just got a hold of my brother, he showed me. 

thanks anyway


----------



## KAMELTOE81 (Jul 31, 2006)

you need to type 5 posts before playing all games?


----------



## KAMELTOE81 (Jul 31, 2006)

this will be my 5th. ill see ya in the arcades.

take care


----------



## cchc28 (Dec 17, 2005)

huh?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

cchc28 said:


> huh?


in an unknown galaxy, far, far, away..................


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Random


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

KAMELTOE81 said:


> Whats up guys, just signed up here because my brother is a masscop.


Best reason to sign up I have heard so far....


----------



## mopar6972 (May 6, 2003)

no, the name doesnt sound suspicious or anything....


----------



## girlcop21 (Jul 20, 2004)

LOL I was just about to say something about the log in name...


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

girlcop21 said:


> LOL I was just about to say something about the log in name...


I will.

the 81 stands for millimeters which equals to 3.189 inches.


----------



## KAMELTOE81 (Jul 31, 2006)

the name goes way back, from the late 70's.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

KAMELTOE81 said:


> the name goes way back, from the late 70's.


Yeah, and your brother is FUPA27, right?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

KAMELTOE81??? - what a moniker...
What; "Ball Bag Bulge", "Anus Pucker 69", or "The Dirty Dick Dripster" were taken?


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

KozmoKramer said:


> KAMELTOE81??? - what a moniker...
> What; "Ball Bag Bulge", "Anus Pucker 69", or "The Dirty Dick Dripster" were taken?


:L: :L: :L: :L:


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

How bout "Moose Knucle" or "Ninja Toe"??


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

What's a kamel toe?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

jasonbr said:


> What's a kamel toe?


LOL thats what I asked awhile back. It seems alot of people hear have an obbsesion with it... I'll let one of them answer that question for you.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

http://mrcameltoe.bangbros1.com/gal/4997/p/xnxxtgp/
no big black ladys in this one, just a girl in a superman thong


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

andy0921 said:


>


Thank you I am going to have nightmares now.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

View attachment 298


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)




----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Ps That's elephant toe



andy0921 said:


>


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Holy crap, she could pick up a log with that thing.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

lol


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

YIKES!! Her "Camel Toe" is the size of a "Horses Ass"!


andy0921 said:


>


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Yes, thats quite a gunt.


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

SOT_II said:


>


Can we say HOTTT!!!!!!!


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

andy0921 said:


>


can we say :uc: ....

sorry, lost my lunch there


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

andy0921 said:


>


heh heh, i knew that question would get some interesting replies..... It looks like this lady however is sitting on the arms of two chairs in the middle. Look how high up she is! She's definately not sitting flat on the chair! Further more, she's holding each of the other arms liek she's trying to hold herself up a little bit, or perhaps stabilize herself.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2006)

Can you guys please stop quoting the picture of the fat one... It is horrifying.
/bump


----------



## KAMELTOE81 (Jul 31, 2006)

well thanks for the warm welcome. I'm definitely a post whore as you can tell.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Well at the very least, you've inspired some very interesting JPEGS KT... :mrgreen:


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

http://www.ispycameltoe.com/?wm_login=xnxxporn&cf=y&sub=


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

tazoez said:


> Can we say HOTTT!!!!!!!


It looks like a crab claw to me.


----------



## KAMELTOE81 (Jul 31, 2006)

Ninja Boot Is My Favorite


----------

